# engine 248 perkins



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi guys, I've got a problem, hoping somebody can help me with. A rod went throught the block of my 1977 Allis Chalmers backhoe engine. I'm looking for a replacement. It is a 248 4 cylinder diesel perkins. Anybody have one or know were I can get one? I was told that a 236 block is the same, only have to put new sleeves in it? Thanks for the help 

Everett


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I just had a Perkins 4 cylinder gas engine rebuilt in one of my forklifts. I have a couple of sources at work that I can post later that may be of some help. Jake.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

*Perkins*

That would be great. I need all the help I can get.

Thanks Everett


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Everett, Here is one site that has a lot of information and may be of some help. www.foleyengines.com 
I can't seem to come up with the other company's site. I'm still trying though. Good luck. Jake.


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Did you ever get your block fixed? Wecan repair "windowed blocks" just wondering, PT


----------

